# Wanted Please: Scan of Instructions for Frog/Novo Blackburn Skua and Blackburn Shark



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi guys ,

Does anyone have or know where I would be able to get Build Instruction scans for the Frog / Novo 1:72 scale Blackburn Skua and Blackburn Shark?

Many thanks in advance
Simon


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

I have now managed to source the info needed for Skua, so if anyone else needs it PM me and I will email you photocopies 
Simon


----------

